# Am I mad or what ?



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi all,

This is my situation and story. It all just seemed like such a very good idea at the time, not so sure now though ? Like so many, I was just caught up in the usual treadmill situation. I had a secure for life boring job ( public sector) and it was ALL
mapped out for me and I could tell you all EXACTLY what I would be doing for the next 15 years and until I retired at age 65. So I just thought, no thank you very much, so I took a voluntary redundancy / early retirement package at work and just went to portugal with my wife and 14 year old daughter to first rent for a year and to see if portugal was what we wanted. My 23 year old son remained in our house with his girlfriend while we had out pt year out. We next decided that we wanted to remain here, so the house was sold and we have now bought our new pt place. My daughter now goes to pt local school. The whole plan was to be 100% debt free, have a new house bought and furnished for cash. Also buy a new car for dodging about in and have a few quid left over in savings. 

Of course we would have much less to live on than before, but now with no mortage, loans, car repayments etc, we could live just as well if not better on my pension. Do you think that this was a realistic asperation to have and do able ? All comments and opinions are invited.


Or was I just living in a world of fantasy and make believe ? All opinion are invited.


----------



## PETERFC

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my situation and story. It all just seemed like such a very good idea at the time, not so sure now though ? Like so many, I was just caught up in the usual treadmill situation. I had a secure for life boring job ( public sector) and it was ALL
> mapped out for me and I could tell you all EXACTLY what I would be doing for the next 15 years and until I retired at age 65. So I just thought, no thank you very much, so I took a voluntary redundancy / early retirement package at work and just went to portugal with my wife and 14 year old daughter to first rent for a year and to see if portugal was what we wanted. My 23 year old son remained in our house with his girlfriend while we had out pt year out. We next decided that we wanted to remain here, so the house was sold and we have now bought our new pt place. My daughter now goes to pt local school. The whole plan was to be 100% debt free, have a new house bought and furnished for cash. Also buy a new car for dodging about in and have a few quid left over in savings.
> 
> Of course we would have much less to live on than before, but now with no mortage, loans, car repayments etc, we could live just as well if not better on my pension. Do you think that this was a realistic asperation to have and do able ? All comments and opinions are invited.
> 
> 
> Or was I just living in a world of fantasy and make believe ? All opinion are invited.



Mr.Blueskies

Like me you must have a story to tell. Why not look at my blog it feels good to tell my story. Any way with the OH away what else have you got to do.

With the laughs we have had in the past you must have a story to tell.

Go on mate Tell it.

Anyway you have a better way with words than i do.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## John999

Hi Mr. B.
We can see you was on the public sector. We can see the experience on been polite word wise. I believe you mean that there are so many Little snooty noses coming around that is unbelievable. It is true that more and more again we see people moving abroad thinking that there is a gold mine to be discovered. We also know that is not true, 7 out of 10 learn that in the hard way. Obviously it is a lot easier if you have some sort of a guarantied income and no mortgages or loans to pay, but also you need to learn how to live with that income. be awhere of the rates exchange, and try to live your way of life and not a pretend to be one. Competition is a typically way of life in society, and in my opinion, trying to fit in with the "club's", or "group's", are the least of your worries. Plan it properly, look after number one first and then see who really enjoys life the most. I came to enjoy my life and not anyone 
John999


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Peter and John,
I am not really interested in making a blog out of this. It is enough to say that like so many others, I felt that we could by coming here experience a quality of life that was just not available to us or within our means back home. Now I am not complaining and things have certainly not gone pear shaped, but as John has rightly pointed out it is ALL about getting your priorities in order and basically just doing what is best for you and you alone.

It is very easy to get swallowed up in the whole ex pat scene, at least initially and when you have a bit of brass in your pocket. It is so easy to become something of a social butterfly and to flit about from place to place. I do see a lot of evidence of what you say John in the ex pat community ie the competition, snobbery and trying so hard to impress and to keep up with the Jones's ?

All superificial bull****, in my opinion ! lol The exchange rate though does not affect me ( coming from ireland to portugal) Your right John, when you say look after no.1 first. I have seen lots of these fair weather friends ! I am just trying to get some feedback on this aspect of day to day living here and to hear of peoples experiences both good and bad, once the party is over so to speak ! lol

:eyebrows:


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr B. just think how lucky you are that _you_ do not have to worry about the rate of exchange


----------



## stephanie

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my situation and story. It all just seemed like such a very good idea at the time, not so sure now though ? Like so many, I was just caught up in the usual treadmill situation. I had a secure for life boring job ( public sector) and it was ALL
> mapped out for me and I could tell you all EXACTLY what I would be doing for the next 15 years and until I retired at age 65. So I just thought, no thank you very much, so I took a voluntary redundancy / early retirement package at work and just went to portugal with my wife and 14 year old daughter to first rent for a year and to see if portugal was what we wanted. My 23 year old son remained in our house with his girlfriend while we had out pt year out. We next decided that we wanted to remain here, so the house was sold and we have now bought our new pt place. My daughter now goes to pt local school. The whole plan was to be 100% debt free, have a new house bought and furnished for cash. Also buy a new car for dodging about in and have a few quid left over in savings.
> 
> Of course we would have much less to live on than before, but now with no mortage, loans, car repayments etc, we could live just as well if not better on my pension. Do you think that this was a realistic asperation to have and do able ? All comments and opinions are invited.
> 
> 
> Or was I just living in a world of fantasy and make believe ? All opinion are invited.


Hi,

We thought and did exactly the same thing and had a fantastic 4 years doing just what we wanted and bringing up our little son with no worries about childcare etc.

Trouble is that we inevitably spent all our savings! I now have a job in marketing in an office just 5 mins drive from where we live while my husband looks after our little small holding (chickens, pigs and now a sheep!) and grows lots of lovely organic vegetables. He is also free to collect our little boy from school and be a house husband. 

It's a great arrangement and we have absolutely no regrets about taking the plunge and coming to live here. But you do need to be aware that one day your savings will run out so try and decide on a back up plan well in advance.

Good luck!

Stephanie


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Stephanie,
Yes I know, the money just goes doesn't it. It is not the day to day living expenses I find. It is the constant extras that just seem to keep appearing. Just had my daughter at the dentist. Eight molars to be filled at €50 a tooth.  lol Next I had a letter from the financas telling me that I must pay this annual IMI tax on my house. It is our permanent residence and we bought it just eight months ago. I was led to believe that because it was a new build and our first pt house that we would be IMI exempt for the first eight years. Perhaps they are just chancing their arm ?

I will go in and do battle next week. lol At times it just feels like everyone is out to bleed you dry. I will have to find a job for the OH. lol
Seriously though, even a bit of part time work is good for providing a little extra and as a way to get out and about also. Not a lot of opportunities about though. 
Having no back up services or safety net to fall back on if need be, is probably the single most sobering thought.


----------



## Dennis

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my situation and story. It all just seemed like such a very good idea at the time, not so sure now though ? Like so many, I was just caught up in the usual treadmill situation. I had a secure for life boring job ( public sector) and it was ALL
> mapped out for me and I could tell you all EXACTLY what I would be doing for the next 15 years and until I retired at age 65. So I just thought, no thank you very much, so I took a voluntary redundancy / early retirement package at work and just went to portugal with my wife and 14 year old daughter to first rent for a year and to see if portugal was what we wanted. My 23 year old son remained in our house with his girlfriend while we had out pt year out. We next decided that we wanted to remain here, so the house was sold and we have now bought our new pt place. My daughter now goes to pt local school. The whole plan was to be 100% debt free, have a new house bought and furnished for cash. Also buy a new car for dodging about in and have a few quid left over in savings.
> 
> Of course we would have much less to live on than before, but now with no mortage, loans, car repayments etc, we could live just as well if not better on my pension. Do you think that this was a realistic asperation to have and do able ? All comments and opinions are invited.
> 
> 
> Or was I just living in a world of fantasy and make believe ? All opinion are invited.


Hi Mr Blueskies
You seem like a level headed guy and that your move to Portugal was well planned, also you and your family appear to be settled into your new way of life,but i sense a tinge of regret.....What if any regrets do you have?
I moved to Portugal just 8 weeks ago! following a similar route, ie early retirement/redundancy package, sold up and moved to Central Portugal.
My wife and I are waiting to move into our new house within the next week or two following some building alterations and have been staying in an area that is very popular with ex pats and we also have experienced the snobbery and one upmanship displayed by some ex pats.......At one ex pat dinner I was "placed" opposite some **** who went on about how many bedrooms he had and how he had to employ the local serfs to manage his very large garden and pool.
I contented myself in the knowledge that for one i would not be living anywhere near this idiot and second I have chosen to live within a Portuguese village who`s inhabitants have accepted me into their community without prejudice even before i have officially moved in!! as when we were met by a delegation of locals welcoming us to their village and we accepted a large bunch of purple sprouting broccoli........ and one old gent had cut my lawn!!
I don`t aspire to anything now, but i do hope........I hope that i live a long and happy life, living among the people i choose to live amongst.
If you do the same i am sure you will have made the right move.
All the very best for the future.


----------



## stephanie

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> Yes I know, the money just goes doesn't it. It is not the day to day living expenses I find. It is the constant extras that just seem to keep appearing. Just had my daughter at the dentist. Eight molars to be filled at €50 a tooth.  lol Next I had a letter from the financas telling me that I must pay this annual IMI tax on my house. It is our permanent residence and we bought it just eight months ago. I was led to believe that because it was a new build and our first pt house that we would be IMI exempt for the first eight years. Perhaps they are just chancing their arm ?
> 
> I will go in and do battle next week. lol At times it just feels like everyone is out to bleed you dry. I will have to find a job for the OH. lol
> Seriously though, even a bit of part time work is good for providing a little extra and as a way to get out and about also. Not a lot of opportunities about though.
> Having no back up services or safety net to fall back on if need be, is probably the single most sobering thought.



Well, I expect you know that the tax thing can't be ignored, you must go and see them. We have the first six years exempt since buying our house (2nd house since we came to Portugal) but it had to be specially arranged when we bought it and this was done by the estate agent. So if they will be sympathetic - you never know!

As for the dentist, there is a free service, I have seen it advertised but never made use of it myself. There was a poster up in Alfeizerao a few weeks ago, I have also heard of dentists that offer free treatment for children. Sorry I don't know all the details, maybe you could go to a local dentist and ask their opinion - or ask at the local council office.

What sort of work did you do? If you are a practical sort of person you can usually pick up some part time work for people who own second homes here - gardening etc. or if you are a computer sort there are various jobs you can do via the internet. But I have to admit that it is not easy to find work here, even if you do speak the language!

I was lucky to get my job which is marketing to English people, so I don't have to worry about the language, (bit of a drop in salary after working in London though!)

Anyway, you may now be 'time rich and cash poor' but at least you have time to work things out. Just think if you had no spare money at the end of the month AND you were working full time - that's how it was for us in the UK.

Good luck!!!!

Stephanie


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> Yes I know, the money just goes doesn't it. It is not the day to day living expenses I find. It is the constant extras that just seem to keep appearing. Just had my daughter at the dentist. Eight molars to be filled at €50 a tooth.  lol Next I had a letter from the financas telling me that I must pay this annual IMI tax on my house. It is our permanent residence and we bought it just eight months ago. I was led to believe that because it was a new build and our first pt house that we would be IMI exempt for the first eight years. Perhaps they are just chancing their arm ?
> 
> I will go in and do battle next week. lol At times it just feels like everyone is out to bleed you dry. I will have to find a job for the OH. lol
> Seriously though, even a bit of part time work is good for providing a little extra and as a way to get out and about also. Not a lot of opportunities about though.
> Having no back up services or safety net to fall back on if need be, is probably the single most sobering thought.


Hi Mr.B.
Regarding your IMI tax, it is true that everybody can get that on a first buy , but it needs to be done legally. After the purchase , (not sure time wise but Derek might be able to tell you the exact time for it), i believe you have something like 90 days to request to your tax office that exemption. If that isn´t done on time you lose it. We normally use a solicitor to do that and when that is granted you get a legal document, ( sign and stamped), granting you that exemption. If you don´t have that document, I am sorry to say that you are out of luck


----------



## Catx

John999 said:


> Hi Mr.B.
> Regarding your IMI tax, it is true that everybody can get that on a first buy , but it needs to be done legally. After the purchase , (not sure time wise but Derek might be able to tell you the exact time for it), i believe you have something like 90 days to request to your tax office that exemption. If that isn´t done on time you lose it. We normally use a solicitor to do that and when that is granted you get a legal document, ( sign and stamped), granting you that exemption. If you don´t have that document, I am sorry to say that you are out of luck


It is up to you to claim the exemption at your local Financas office - after waiting 8 months to do it, you are unlikely to get it. Doing "battle" with them will only raise your blood pressure and you will, more than likely, have to pay anyway.

With any house move, the first 18 months to 2 years will usually be the most expensive, at least that's what I keep telling myself as I write yet another cheque 

We all need to allow for unexpected medical or dental bills and provide for that, or have good health insurance in Portugal. I know that some non-nationals who have moved here have registered with the health service here, but that isn't always possible and I am told that the wait for public health dentists can be abominably long.

It's easy to fly through money here, even though day to day living can be cheaper. The honeymoon has to end for us all at some stage and we go back to budgeting, sometimes tightly, to manage within our means.

Chin up! You are still living the dream, even though the honeymoon stage of it may be over


----------



## Silverwizard

Dennis said:


> Hi Mr Blueskies
> You seem like a level headed guy and that your move to Portugal was well planned, also you and your family appear to be settled into your new way of life,but i sense a tinge of regret.....What if any regrets do you have?
> I moved to Portugal just 8 weeks ago! following a similar route, ie early retirement/redundancy package, sold up and moved to Central Portugal.
> My wife and I are waiting to move into our new house within the next week or two following some building alterations and have been staying in an area that is very popular with ex pats and we also have experienced the snobbery and one upmanship displayed by some ex pats.......At one ex pat dinner I was "placed" opposite some **** who went on about how many bedrooms he had and how he had to employ the local serfs to manage his very large garden and pool.
> I contented myself in the knowledge that for one i would not be living anywhere near this idiot and second I have chosen to live within a Portuguese village who`s inhabitants have accepted me into their community without prejudice even before i have officially moved in!! as when we were met by a delegation of locals welcoming us to their village and we accepted a large bunch of purple sprouting broccoli........ and one old gent had cut my lawn!!
> I don`t aspire to anything now, but i do hope........I hope that i live a long and happy life, living among the people i choose to live amongst.
> If you do the same i am sure you will have made the right move.
> All the very best for the future.


Hi Bob & Jane,very glad to read that after the problems you encountered with your initial prospective purchase that things have taken a turn for the better & you are on the cusp of moving in......Congratulations!
Please be assured that we are not all pompous windbags in the expat community!
You've definitely made the right decision living in a predominately Portuguese community (if my experience is anything to go by).Asking a local is very often the quickest & certainly the cheapest way to get things done,everyone here seems to know a man who " does".Even if your Portuguese is poor (mine's woeful) you can usually get yourself understood one way or another! Just like playing charades!
So ENJOY!!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Thanks for all of your replies and advice. Regarding the IMI tax. I spoke to the estate agent that I purchased through and he said that the exemption was applied for at the time of purchase by him ? He said that they will send me another letter in a few days time and that we can both next go and speak to them. I just though that this exemption just kicked in naturally after the purchase.

As for a tinge of regret Dennis. lol Just have found everything here a lot more stressful than initially anticipated. I thought that I was coming here to get away from all of that. lol My OH has not settled here as well as I had hoped she would, but hopefully she will come around. Just a serious of unforseen events really. This was not helped by a house guest from hell. lol OH brother. He arrived in May 09 from the U.A.E. supposed to be between work projects and just thinking about relocating to portugal. He always gave us the impression that he was doing really well. We also trusted him and valued his opinion and imput when we were buying. He was looking at properties himself and was talking to the builder at one stage about buying the house at the rear of our own ?

Anyway, this all turned out to be a crock of ****. Turned out to be all lies and he was actually skint. He had just come to lay about in our guest bedroom and because he knew that the last of his money would last longer this way. Also had a drink problem and though that he could fall in here pissed on a regular basis. Next had a medical scare and an ambulance to hospital. Diagnosed with diabetes type 2. He took no notice of the doctors recommendations. Continued to get pissed, eat crap and lay about 24/7 doing nothing. He was with us for 11 months. Wife was stressed out to bits, but just hoped he would get another job and be off with no unpleasantness. She packed her bag more than once and was going.

He had no intention of going anywhere until told to leave by ME !
Just a bit pissed of at the moment with people in general.


----------



## Tina Pink

Hi Bob & Jane

I been reading your posts since you arrived in Portugal, and so pleased you have found your new home in what sounds a lovely village and wonderful friendly locals. Good luck with your move and all the best for your future in Portugal.
My Husband & I are in the process of buying a house also in Central Portugal, I hope we are as fortunate as you both with our new location. Where will you be moving to? All the people we have dealt with during our pending purchase have been very kind and helpful, which is a relief as at times we have thought oh!!!!!! my goodness are we doing the right thing with this move, but reading your posts have reasured us.
As with a lot of people we are retiring to Portugal, we have been planning it for 3 years, doing alot of research, visiting and travelling almost all the area's in the Silver Coast, although we are sure there is still lots and lots more to see and research into.
At the end of the day, as the saying goes "life is too short "


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Tina,

You never told me after, how you got on when you came to this area to view properties. How did the ones in Salir de Matos pan out ?


----------



## Dennis

Hi Tina
Thanks for the kind words.................budget and circumstances have taken us ever further north and we fully expected to end up in Northern Spain lol, but as it has turned out we are really pleased with what we have found, in area of outstanding beauty (we think).
We have finally settled in the hills above Penela and near to Miranda do Corvo and like you we have found that all the people that we have had dealings with (Portuguese and English) have been more than helpful....... To give an example.....We ordered an air conditioning system from a small Portuguese company who turned up promptly on the day agreed only to find that they could not continue with the installation because the electric has not been fully connected into the house.........THEY apologised to us and said they would leave the entire system boxed in our living room and asked us to contact them when it was ok to come and fit the system.........we are talking €2,000 worth of kit and i have not paid a deposit!! talk about being trusting and so kind...It`s been nearly two weeks now and every time i ring them to apologise for the delay they say no problem.
Try this in the UK and see what you get.........second thoughts.......don`t.


----------



## Tina Pink

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> You never told me after, how you got on when you came to this area to view properties. How did the ones in Salir de Matos pan out ?


Hi Mr Blueskies

Please forgive me for not getting back in touch with you 

We never got as far as Salir de Matos, we viewed 7 properties but on the 8th one we knew it was the one for us....................
We are in the process of buying a new bungalow in a little hamlet Vale Galego in the town of Alvorge. It is so peaceful and the views of the valley are beautiful, and the house has all that we would have wished for.

I have been reading your posts and I am so very so that things have not been easy for you and your family lately. I do hope that life will get better for you all soon.

Thank you for your reply.

Tina.


----------



## Dennis

Hi Mr B
I fully understand what you are feeling and although my own experience of moving to Portugal has (so far ) gone extremely well, i also know that in a moment it can all go pear shaped.
All my wife and i wanted when we decided to retire to Portugal was (like most ) to be mortgage free and owe nothing to nobody and to live a quiet stressfree life, but as you are aware we are living in a country that can be very expensive in so many ways and i for one, in an effort to pay for everything cash is shedding money like there is no tomorrow!!
I have a small company pension and some savings and i reach state retirement in 7 years so as long as the brown stuff doesn`t hit the fan we think we will be ok.........but who knows and i certainly am not going to spend the rest of my life worrying about what might or might not happen.


----------



## Dennis

Tina Pink said:


> Hi Mr Blueskies
> 
> Please forgive me for not getting back in touch with you
> 
> We never got as far as Salir de Matos, we viewed 7 properties but on the 8th one we knew it was the one for us....................
> We are in the process of buying a new bungalow in a little hamlet Vale Galego in the town of Alvorge. It is so peaceful and the views of the valley are beautiful, and the house has all that we would have wished for.
> 
> I have been reading your posts and I am so very so that things have not been easy for you and your family lately. I do hope that life will get better for you all soon.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Tina.


Hi Tina
Jane and I are so glad you have found the house you wished for, good luck and best wishes for the future.


----------



## Tina Pink

Dennis said:


> Hi Tina
> Jane and I are so glad you have found the house you wished for, good luck and best wishes for the future.


Thank you Jane and Bob, maybe in the near future we may all meet up at one of the Expat parties.
Best wishes 
Tina & Ken


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Thanks for all of your replies and advice. Regarding the IMI tax. I spoke to the estate agent that I purchased through and he said that the exemption was applied for at the time of purchase by him ? He said that they will send me another letter in a few days time and that we can both next go and speak to them. I just though that this exemption just kicked in naturally after the purchase.
> 
> As for a tinge of regret Dennis. lol Just have found everything here a lot more stressful than initially anticipated. I thought that I was coming here to get away from all of that. lol My OH has not settled here as well as I had hoped she would, but hopefully she will come around. Just a serious of unforseen events really. This was not helped by a house guest from hell. lol OH brother. He arrived in May 09 from the U.A.E. supposed to be between work projects and just thinking about relocating to portugal. He always gave us the impression that he was doing really well. We also trusted him and valued his opinion and imput when we were buying. He was looking at properties himself and was talking to the builder at one stage about buying the house at the rear of our own ?
> 
> Are you serious MrB.?
> The state agent told you what about the IMI? That's Bxxl Sxxt, if they have done it properly you wouldn't never get a bill before the time. state agents sell you a property and after that is up to you, no mater what they say. There money is the commission of the sale which in this country is something like 5% plus VAT, so the first lesson is never Trust a state agent, at the end of the day they live of their commission
> Never get a solicitor who has been advertised by your state agent, and never sign anything, before you are sure it is legal, and you are protected


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Definately NOT what I wanted to hear. Surely if he is willing to go and talk to them with me they will understand the situation ? If I am entitled to it, then surely I should have it. They cannot honestly expect foreigners coming here to understand everything and if it was this estate agents duty to inform me to apply myself for this exemption which he has FAILED to do, surely they will understand that the fault is not mine ?


----------



## Catx

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Definately NOT what I wanted to hear. Surely if he is willing to go and talk to them with me they will understand the situation ? If I am entitled to it, then surely I should have it. They cannot honestly expect foreigners coming here to understand everything and if it was this estate agents duty to inform me to apply myself for this exemption which he has FAILED to do, surely they will understand that the fault is not mine ?


Mr Blueskies, the estate agent worked for the vendor, not for you. If anyone should have informed you, it is your advogado/a. I learned about it from the expat forums and went to the regional Financas office with my deeds, residencia and usual ID documents. An official letter arrived 2 weeks later, granting the exemption.

It is up to "foreigners" to learn what is relevant to their situation here. There is no point in blaming others, especially others who are paid by another party.

Good luck with your visit to Financas and I will be curious to hear how you get on.


----------



## livinginthesun

Hi blueski's

Me and my husband and son have being here in silves for 1 year just gone before this we stayed in a caravan for 8 months to see if we enjoyed the life. We rented an apartment from a brilliant english couple who have helped us with setting up various things with my son's schooling and residency and such like. <snip> for the past year it was very hard to be constantly working all the time and i totally agree with the expat scene bulls##t and snobbery. We are a relatively young couple who came to look for a better way of life and a different way of living the business now is running great we still work loads of hours but the days off are well worth the hard work we drive a banger and live by are means are only luxury is going to intermache for our favourite cheese  every few weeks. Are son is settling into school now after a difficult start everyone said we were mad but we live by: life is what you make it and we with fingers crossed are as happy as we have ever being. So sorry to be going on but to answer your question i think your idea is very doable.


----------



## omostra06

IMI Tax

when you buy a property you have it registered into your name, this then generates the IMI tax bill to you for that property,

To get the excemption from IMI you need to apply for it, It is only the property owners responsibility to apply for this, as its only the owner that knows his/her tax cituation and if they are eligible to get the excemption, of course a good estate agent will explain to their client about the tax excemption and how to apply for it, they may even go with you to help you apply for it and fill out the form.

Getting the excemption is a straight forward easy process, You fill in the form and you apply for excemption, this then gets processed and you dont receive the IMI tax bill for 8 years,

It has nothing to do with the house being new or old, or indeed if its your firsts or tenth house in portugal, you get 8 years then you start to pay the tax.

If you have not applied for excemption and you have received a IMI bill for the first year then that has to be paid, you can now apply to get excemption from this point on so you dont get any more Tax Bills.

If the property value is over a cetian level the excemption drops to 6 years.

hope this helps.


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Definately NOT what I wanted to hear. Surely if he is willing to go and talk to them with me they will understand the situation ? If I am entitled to it, then surely I should have it. They cannot honestly expect foreigners coming here to understand everything and if it was this estate agents duty to inform me to apply myself for this exemption which he has FAILED to do, surely they will understand that the fault is not mine ?


Hi Mr. B.
not been funny, you can always try it. Do you have a solicitor/lawyer? If you don´t try to talk to one, and see what he/she says. The tax office people aren`t known for making exceptions, but a good connection some times can make it happen


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Well hopefully it will work out like Derek has suggested and if I have to pay for this year and get the next 8 exempt, well that is still a result.


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Well hopefully it will work out like Derek has suggested and if I have to pay for this year and get the next 8 exempt, well that is still a result.


Hi Mr B. What fallows is from the DGCI

The DGCI penalizes the failure to deliver a declaration Model IMI. 

Homeowners who are required to deliver the first Model Statement of IMI and not make the legal deadline, will be subject to a process of misdemeanor initiated by the Directorate General for Taxation (DGCI), having to pay a fine, well to submit a declaration missing. 

This statement must be submitted within 60 days after: 
- Completion of construction or extension of a building; 
- The purchase of a property built and evaluated at the earlier date prior to 2004, and since it is the first broadcast (or change of ownership) from January 1, 2004. 

This statement is necessarily accompanied by the plans of the property and a set of information that will enable the DGCI evaluate the property based on a formula set by law, in force since late 2003. 

The lack of submission of the declaration prevents the DGCI to carry out an assessment and determine the taxable value (VPT) of the property. Consequently, they are outstanding taxes or confirm the settlement of which is dependent on the VPT, such as IMT and IMI, and the IRS or IRC who sells real estate. 

Given the computerization of the tax system, failures in delivery of tax returns are more easily detectable and subject to a penalty, by action of the automatic systems of tax compliance. 

In this sense, after the identification of missing declarations, the DGCI introducing their cases of misdemeanor and notifies taxpayers missing to present their defense or make advance payment of the fine granted a reduction of the fine and costs of process. 

In any case it must submit a declaration missing. For this purpose and it would not have plants certified by the City Council may choose one of the following solutions: 
- Develop plans and deliver them through word of liability as are in accordance with the property; 
- Request copies of the plans at City Hall. 

If the City fails to submit these documents within the defense, must be requested a document stating the expected delivery date and delivered it along with the statement that a model within that period, will be pending until delivery of the plants . 

The value of the fine without any reduction will be set between 200 and 2,500 euros for individuals and between 400 and 5,000 euros for legal persons. 

Even after setting the fine, if you have already given your statement, you can benefit from the fine reduced to 75% of the amount has been fixed. 

Finally, we suggest that if you are in this situation and concludes that the omission of delivery did not result in any damage to the DGCI, rectify the situation immediately (even before being notified) and asking to waive the application of the fine on the grounds that: 

- The offense in question did not cause actual harm to the tax revenue; 
- The missing statement is delivered, or the misconduct is remedied; 
- The offense was due to ignorance or mistake and not to any intention of infringement, and claim (if any) which is an observant and thoughtful contributor.

To qualify for this exemption, the owner needs to start living in the house or rented within six months following the purchase, construction or completion of works. In addition, you must deliver the application to obtain an exemption in the service of finance area of the property or send it via the Internet, within sixty days following the above deadline. 

Indeed, if the property has only one or two owners, it is possible to make the request for exemption from IMI without leaving home. For this purpose, you must go to the page of the Electronic Declarations of DGCI, identify yourself with your taxpayer identification number and password, and choose successively Side menu options Contributors / Deliver / Heritage / Application for Exemption IMI. 

However, the request for exemption from IMI can only be made by completing an electronic form to the following exemptions: 
- Property for housing for long; 
- Garages and other additions of own and permanent residence; 
- Expansion and / or improvement of property already exempt. 

If this application is submitted after the deadline, you can still qualify for exemption during the years remaining. That is, if you have the right eight years of exemption from IMI, but only submit the application in the 2nd year after purchase, just benefit from exemption from the 3rd year and up to 8. Thus, this exemption does not apply for eight years, but only by 6. The taxpayer loses two years of exemption. 

Every taxable person or household may qualify for this exemption twice. That is, from the 2nd change of home for a family, including the exemption will no longer be granted. 

The properties of low-value assets, or those whose asset value does not exceed € 63,000 and whose family owners do not have a total income exceeding € 12,600 per annum, are exempt from IMI. To obtain the exemption, the property owner has to ask the head of the finance area of the property, by application lodged at the Department of Finance. 

hope is any good to you


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Are you trying to give me a heart attack ?


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> "Are you trying to give me a heart attack ?


Never that crossed my mind. It is all technicality, so you might considerer to talk to an expert in that matter, lawyer/solicitor, shouldn't`t cost you more then a few euros to sort it out


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Oakley dokley. lol


----------



## John999

You welcome


----------



## Guest

You are definitely not mad! How many people want to move abroad but never take the plunge? I think 99% of us will agree that we didn't get quite what we expected but life is like that in general.
You have to ask yourself now, what do you actually want from life? At least once a month I wish I was back in England for various different reasons. But then I think about how happy our children are here and how safe they are. At 6 and 3 they are definitely better off here. I also have a 26 yr old in England and 2 grandchildren that I miss but the idea of living near them in Hastings terrifies me! It's full of junkies, alcoholics and generally rough people. Of course there are good people too but you still have to put up will all the rotten ones. And the traffic. Just remind yourself why you left in the first place! 
Why is your OH unhappy? Like other posters on here said, a lot of expats can be unfriendly and stuck up. I've even experienced it myself on this forum. It seems like there are a lot of decent expats here but finding them is not so easy unless you like 'groups' - which we are not really into. 
How long have you been here? It took me 3 years before I started to enjoy living here - and that was because we moved from the Algarve to Obidos. 
Probably all you need is some good friends and a good pub!!!


----------



## silvers

26 year old, I don't believe it! You would have had to have been 10.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Gailvi,
My O.H. was unhappy for several reasons. To begin with she was never as up for coming here as I was. Also the biggest reason is because our 23 year old son remained behind. He is doing fine and we speak to him on msn regularly plus she goes back on occasion also. Just a fussy mother hen thing and convincing herself that he is having it hard. lol The truth is that he would be horrified if she said she was coming back and stopping in his spare room. 

Other things also and just been led up the garden path by several people who just told us a pack of lies. Close family members can be the worse because they know you best of all and also know which buttons to press. She is much happier now since our house guest from hell (her older brother) got the push. 

Lots of good info and support from everyone on this thread. So thank you all so much. I used to be mad, but i'm all right nooowwww.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Guest

My son would also be horrified if I decided to go and stay with him and his family. In fact, I got offered a blow up mattress on their dining room floor last time I was supposed to visit for 2 nights only! I opted for a hotel but didn't go anyway because of the snow.
The other awful thing about being here is like you say - house guests from hell. People don't just stay overnight - they come for a 'holiday'!! So you do all the work and look after them while they have a relaxing time. We have definitely had enough of that nonsense and have started to offer the old sofa in the basement as their accommodation. It has worked so far this year...


----------



## Guest

8 actually... lol!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Yeah the house guests. lol I found the first year the worse. Lots came to see and mostly for a nosey really. lol The wife would get all fussed and stressed out making sure that everything was just right for them. lol Extra drink and food would be bought etc. At one point she was cooking breakfast, dinner and supper for them. They went back with MORE than they came with.

She has wised up now I think ?????
:confused2:


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Mr Blueskies

All will turn out well and things settle down now. 
OH just has to accept that HOME is where you are actually living.
You are right NO 1 son would did of shock if she moved in with them LOL

You know where we are!!!!! Always welcome


----------



## John999

The worst for me is, when the friends/family arrive with this brochures of places they want to see, and you keep going back to the same places again and again and again... After a wile get`s so boring that you don`t want to see those places ever again. Women s take more time to settle than mens, because they are always worried with the children's/grand children's, you leave behind. My misses keeps going back every time one of the grand children`s has a cough. The good thing about it is then i get a brake from her


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Thanks Siobhan !


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I know John. We have been to Fatima numerous times. It's ok if they come with the brochures with what the want to see. The problems begin when they cannot be bothered to hire a car and next expect you to drive them about all over ! lol


----------



## PETERFC

Hi Mr.Blueskies

" Mad or What " no mate just like the rest of use, we all have a story to tell. I am lucky only one son to come and pester me. No wife to pester me :clap2::clap2: No eldest son to pester me no daughter to pester me.

How lucky am I. Good luck mate.


Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I know John. We have been to Fatima numerous times. It's ok if they come with the brochures with what the want to see. The problems begin when they cannot be bothered to hire a car and next expect you to drive them about all over ! lol


Know the feeling. I have now put NO 1 son on my car insurance!!!

Anyone else can hire their own car!!!!


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I know John. We have been to Fatima numerous times. It's ok if they come with the brochures with what the want to see. The problems begin when they cannot be bothered to hire a car and next expect you to drive them about all over ! lol


Been there. The "ice on the cake" was when some friends told us that they was flying to faro and expect us to pick them up and take them back after a week holidays at ours

The wife said.... F... O..
Thank god for that


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

John999 said:


> Been there. The "ice on the cake" was when some friends told us that they was flying to faro and expect us to pick them up and take them back after a week holidays at ours
> 
> The wife said.... F... O..
> Thank god for that




Are they still your friends ?

:eyebrows:


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Are they still your friends ?
> 
> :eyebrows:


NO!!!!!
:confused2:
And i don't know why


----------



## siobhanwf

But it is only 2" on the map LOL


----------



## afrique

*House Guests*

I had delightful house guests once when I lived in South Africa. They lay around all day doing sod all and piling up plates and glasses alongside their sunbeds (my children's mattress's). When I came home from work that day I asked if they wouldn't mind helping me with their dishes and they replied 'no we are on holiday and we never do any dishes while we are on holiday'!! Let's just say I never invited them again. In fact I am not too sure who invited them in the beginning!!
:confused2:


----------



## John999

The lesson to take from this is; If you move to a hot country, leave the"friends" behind as well.
Also be careful with the new ones


----------



## Catx

John999 said:


> The lesson to take from this is; If you move to a hot country, leave the"friends" behind as well.
> Also be careful with the new ones


I'm trying to cope with this at the moment. Like every, I am sure, I love to hook up with good friends, have a good catch up and a bit of a giggle together.

Before moving here, I regularly had friends to stay in Dublin, but usually for a weekend or, at most, a long weekend. Often there was a focus to it, we all went to a particular concert together or celebrated one of our birthdays together.

Moved here last June and lots of people came to stay during the first six months. Often for 10 days to 2 weeks at a time. To be honest, I didn't mind much. I was delighted to have old friends in my new home and to let them see some of the things about this lovely village and wonderful country that enticed me here. Like Mr. Blueskies said about his missus, I would be run ragged before each visist, making sure that their rooms were perfect, the wine racks were stocked and that the fridge was well stocked with beers and that there was plenty of food too.

I have one friend who visits very regularly and he is no bother at all. He will happily amuse himself in the village where, literally, everyone knows his name. He will hop a bus or a taxi into Faro and amuse himself there too. He brings "me" to the supermarket to stock up and pays for dinners out more than 50% of the time. He lives alone in Dublin and knows that I am used to being alone too and we each respect that about the other while, of course, having great fun together - really good chats and great nights out - but not every night.

This year already, I am getting a bit tougher. The friend referred to in the last paragraph is alway welcome, but others have been told that they are welcome to accommodation here, but I will not be on call to drive here, there and yonder. The last thing I need at the moment is a day "shopping" for nothing in particular. Like many members here, even though I come from within the Eurozone, I have to make the meagre books balance.

People would never have dreamed of plonking themselves in my home in Dublin for a week and more, expecting free courier services and tailored tourist activities :confused2: But Catx follows her dream, and makes it happen through my own hard work - suddenly I am the dream friend to visit.  One friend, today, had arranged to come for 10 days in June, which doesn't particulary suit me at all, but I was going along with it - she is important to me and she needs a break. Then she mentioned that she was toying with the idea of coming back in July ...... my silence was deafening :eyebrows: 

It's a steep learning curve this one, and can be difficult to navigate with old friends. If I had wanted to set up a business in the tourist sector, I would have done it. I have no intention in devoting a chunk of my summer to giving a free service.

A long weekend is long enough, as it would have been in Dublin. My location has changed, nothing else!! 

Sorry for the rant ......... but I am glad to see this being discussed.


----------



## hurstc

Mr BlueSkies Your experience with the expats confirms that our decision to move into a Portuguese area was the right one for us. Since hubby is still working in the UK we limit our time in Portugal now but I am building up a network of Portuguses friends. They are very civilised and welcoming. I spent a month there on my own in April and the only English I spoke was to the guy whio came to replace my satellite dish after it had been blown off the roof in the January mini-tornado along the Silver Coast. I would avoid expats of the pretentious variety like the plague...at 62 life is too short to put up with bull****. Let me know if you are visiting the Silver Coast anytime and I will show you a good time.....that sounds a bit suggestive but isn't meant to be. carol


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Catx...
Well said.
Very often a long weekend is enough when your home is invaded. But no more will I do the ferrying to and from the sights/shops etc. Wandering around aimlessly "shopping" is not my idea of fun!! 
Holiday is holiday.... living here is just that!! living here, daily routine, things to do.

I must admit it did give me a chuckle when my 27 year old son asked me waht I do all day now that I have "retired".....I WON'T BORE YOU WITH THE LIST!!!!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Well hello Carol,
I live here permanently and I will be two years here come
July. Thank you for your offer of a good time. It is not often that I get an offer like
that. lol (Just kidding)  Yes Catx, it is good to see this being discussed. I am sure that it does cause problems for many initially, until the correct balance has been worked out and until only the genuine ones are coming. It is very easy to be taken
advantage of most unfairly by some. Sometimes I feel that we "never really" know
anyone at all ? Just when you think you have cracked it another one jumps up and
bites you in the ass. lol


----------



## John999

Hi Mr.Blueskies
Friendship is a feeling of comfort and emotional safety with a person. It is when you do not have to weigh your thoughts and measure words, before keeping it forth before your friend. It is when someone knows you better than yourself and assures to be your side in every emotional crisis. It is when you can sleep fighting and get another morning with a better understanding. Friendship is much beyond roaming together and sharing good moments, it is when someone comes to rescue you from the worst phase of life. Friendship is eternal. 

Different people have different definitions of friendship. For some, it is the trust in an individual that he / she won't hurt you. For others, it is unconditional love. There are some who feel that friendship is companionship. People form definitions based on the kind of experiences they have had. This is one relation that has been nurtured since time immemorial. There are famous stories about friends in mythologies of different religions all over the world. They say a person who has found a faithful friend has found a priceless treasure.
It takes a live time to make a real friend


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Your right John and it can take a life time to make a true friend but only a moment to lose one. "No your not coming on holiday ! lol


----------



## John999

True honesty is very hard to find. Your friend will “love” you for that


----------



## Silverwizard

Catx said:


> I'm trying to cope with this at the moment. Like every, I am sure, I love to hook up with good friends, have a good catch up and a bit of a giggle together.
> 
> Before moving here, I regularly had friends to stay in Dublin, but usually for a weekend or, at most, a long weekend. Often there was a focus to it, we all went to a particular concert together or celebrated one of our birthdays together.
> 
> Moved here last June and lots of people came to stay during the first six months. Often for 10 days to 2 weeks at a time. To be honest, I didn't mind much. I was delighted to have old friends in my new home and to let them see some of the things about this lovely village and wonderful country that enticed me here. Like Mr. Blueskies said about his missus, I would be run ragged before each visist, making sure that their rooms were perfect, the wine racks were stocked and that the fridge was well stocked with beers and that there was plenty of food too.
> 
> I have one friend who visits very regularly and he is no bother at all. He will happily amuse himself in the village where, literally, everyone knows his name. He will hop a bus or a taxi into Faro and amuse himself there too. He brings "me" to the supermarket to stock up and pays for dinners out more than 50% of the time. He lives alone in Dublin and knows that I am used to being alone too and we each respect that about the other while, of course, having great fun together - really good chats and great nights out - but not every night.
> 
> This year already, I am getting a bit tougher. The friend referred to in the last paragraph is alway welcome, but others have been told that they are welcome to accommodation here, but I will not be on call to drive here, there and yonder. The last thing I need at the moment is a day "shopping" for nothing in particular. Like many members here, even though I come from within the Eurozone, I have to make the meagre books balance.
> 
> People would never have dreamed of plonking themselves in my home in Dublin for a week and more, expecting free courier services and tailored tourist activities :confused2: But Catx follows her dream, and makes it happen through my own hard work - suddenly I am the dream friend to visit.  One friend, today, had arranged to come for 10 days in June, which doesn't particulary suit me at all, but I was going along with it - she is important to me and she needs a break. Then she mentioned that she was toying with the idea of coming back in July ...... my silence was deafening :eyebrows:
> 
> It's a steep learning curve this one, and can be difficult to navigate with old friends. If I had wanted to set up a business in the tourist sector, I would have done it. I have no intention in devoting a chunk of my summer to giving a free service.
> 
> A long weekend is long enough, as it would have been in Dublin. My location has changed, nothing else!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant ......... but I am glad to see this being discussed.


Hi Catx! Don't apologise for your rant,it made great entertaining reading!!
As they say in the best of circles "been there-done that"!
We've lived on the Silver Coast since October last year & have been inundated with requests from friends (some genuine,some so-called)
to be used as a base for a holiday.
One was from a former work colleague & his wife whom I couldn't abide saying that they would only stay a couple of weeks & would it be ok to
avail themselves of our car if they replaced the petrol they used,as it would save on the hire charges,you can only imagine my response!!
Don't think they'll be calling again any time soon.
Friends as you quite rightly say,need to realise these are not holiday homes,but OUR homes.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Silverwizard said:


> Hi Catx! Don't apologise for your rant,it made great entertaining reading!!
> As they say in the best of circles "been there-done that"!
> We've lived on the Silver Coast since October last year & have been inundated with requests from friends (some genuine,some so-called)
> to be used as a base for a holiday.
> One was from a former work colleague & his wife whom I couldn't abide saying that they would only stay a couple of weeks & would it be ok to
> avail themselves of our car if they replaced the petrol they used,as it would save on the hire charges,you can only imagine my response!!
> Don't think they'll be calling again any time soon.
> Friends as you quite rightly say,need to realise these are not holiday homes,but OUR homes.


Hi All

This is getting really interesting. From my point of view i am on the final stages of selling up and moving on to my new life. All you comments will certainly help me and i thank you all for the help you have been to me.

Peterfc 666? soon to be No6afreeman


----------



## livinginthesun

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my situation and story. It all just seemed like such a very good idea at the time, not so sure now though ? Like so many, I was just caught up in the usual treadmill situation. I had a secure for life boring job ( public sector) and it was ALL
> mapped out for me and I could tell you all EXACTLY what I would be doing for the next 15 years and until I retired at age 65. So I just thought, no thank you very much, so I took a voluntary redundancy / early retirement package at work and just went to portugal with my wife and 14 year old daughter to first rent for a year and to see if portugal was what we wanted. My 23 year old son remained in our house with his girlfriend while we had out pt year out. We next decided that we wanted to remain here, so the house was sold and we have now bought our new pt place. My daughter now goes to pt local school. The whole plan was to be 100% debt free, have a new house bought and furnished for cash. Also buy a new car for dodging about in and have a few quid left over in savings.
> 
> Of course we would have much less to live on than before, but now with no mortage, loans, car repayments etc, we could live just as well if not better on my pension. Do you think that this was a realistic asperation to have and do able ? All comments and opinions are invited.
> 
> 
> Or was I just living in a world of fantasy and make believe ? All opinion are invited.


Hi Mr.Blueskies 
I hear about many expats who have the same feeling about the move they have made you are not alone but would you go back to the life you had in the uk after what you know now, just think back to that Monday to Friday 
of excitement, and if you tell someone who still lives in the UK what you have done they will say you are so Lucky!!!!!
I wish you all the best Sam


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Thank you Sam. How are you finding things yourself ?


----------



## siobhanwf

Guests free soon Mr Blueskies!!!!...so you will be able to get on with your life here


----------



## John999

Hi MrB.
Lucky you are if you are free of visitors. Our friend Peter is only starting, when he moves over. I heard that is first “friend” with tickets booked for August, (2 weeks), is his “dear” friend Marge from Liverpool


----------



## PETERFC

John999 said:


> Hi MrB.
> Lucky you are if you are free of visitors. Our friend Peter is only starting, when he moves over. I heard that is first “friend” with tickets booked for August, (2 weeks), is his “dear” friend Marge from Liverpool


Hey John

the words Peter, moves over " Dear Friend Marge " Liverpool. 

This all sounds like a nightmare. The happy ending is Decree Absolute 9th June. 17/18th June drinks are on me at the river bar.

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman :clap2:


----------



## John999

This is how she looks like since you left
For a better view click the photo


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Peter,

You will be far too busy to be buying drinks in the river bar. lol
Bob the builder, we can do it. lol


----------



## Miguelsantos

Hi peter, the Portuguese builders start on super bock at breakfast time, mid morning snack, dinner, afternoon lunch, before and after tee. Can you handle it?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Miguelsantos said:


> Hi peter, the Portuguese builders start on super bock at breakfast time, mid morning snack, dinner, afternoon lunch, before and after tee. Can you handle it?


In A word " Yes " weel maybe i could try.

Peterfc 666? nearly the 9th D day " Divorce Absolute "


----------



## siobhanwf

peterfc said:


> in a word " yes " weel maybe i could try.
> 
> Peterfc 666? Nearly the 9th d day " divorce absolute "


two sleeps to go....


----------



## John999

Will you manage to sleep these last two days Peter?


----------



## PETERFC

John999 said:


> Will you manage to sleep these last two days Peter?



Hi John

It's an answer i don't know after waiting so long. We will see.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf

ONE SLEEP TO GO....... and then :cheer2: arty: :fish2: :dance: :clap2:

Sleep tight tonight...


----------



## John999

Tomorrow is






Day. If you don't have any over there we will have one for you
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



John999 said:


> Tomorrow is
> View attachment 2247
> Day. If you don't have any over there we will have one for you
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank you all for your good wishes. 

I can always find music to sum up how i feel.

Enjoy

Peterfc


----------



## Silverwizard

PETERFC said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes.
> 
> I can always find music to sum up how i feel.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Peterfc
> 
> YouTube - Happiness ken dodd


Hi Peter,
Just 11hours & 24minutes to go........ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## siobhanwf

Silverwizard said:


> Hi Peter,
> Just 11hours & 24minutes to go........ound:ound:ound:ound:



LESS THAN 6 HOURS TO GO! :clap2:


----------



## John999

FREEMAN. One who is in the enjoyment of the right to do whatever he pleases, not forbidden by law. One in the possession of the civil rights enjoyed by, the people generally and no wife attached


----------



## cool john

Aren’t you married john999?


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> FREEMAN. One who is in the enjoyment of the right to do whatever he pleases, not forbidden by law. One in the possession of the civil rights enjoyed by, the people generally and no wife attached


nice one CONGRATULATIONS John


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> nice one CONGRATULATIONS John


I wish siobhanwf, I am not a free man. The nagging wife runs the house and the money


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

John999 said:


> I wish siobhanwf, I am not a free man. The nagging wife runs the house and the money






Why don't you give her the red card then ? Not scared surely ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Good luck Peter. Bet the OH would say that she NEVER nagged you. Just trying to motivate you probably ?


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Why don't you give her the red card then ? Not scared surely ?


Scared to death Mr.Blueskies
She had the meat, now she can chew the bones


----------



## Miguelsantos

John999 said:


> Scared to death Mr.Blueskies
> She had the meat, now she can chew the bones


Hey john, does she know the way you talk about her on the forum? She is going to whap your derriere, when she finds out
:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Miguelsantos said:


> Hey john, does she know the way you talk about her on the forum? She is going to whap your derriere, when she finds out
> :eyebrows:






I think he is really going to need the nurses, if she ever gets to see this ?
Do you like hospital food and having dinner through a straw John ????


----------



## John999

What you two are going on about? Keep an eye on the mother in law, and you know 20 years ahead what to expect from your wife. Lucky for me, she is a saint, (mother in law), and heaven is calling


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

John999 said:


> What you two are going on about? Keep an eye on the mother in law, and you know 20 years ahead what to expect from your wife. Lucky for me, she is a saint, (mother in law), and heaven is calling




Heaven can wait.


----------



## marge

Hi John
You are definitely going to hell. I was told by your mum in law. We, the darling ladies, have a special intuition for these things


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



marge said:


> Hi John
> You are definitely going to hell. I was told by your mum in law. We, the darling ladies, have a special intuition for these things


Hi Marge

We have a special intuition for these things it's called " Hell "

Peter


----------



## Miguelsantos

marge said:


> Hi John
> You are definitely going to hell. I was told by your mum in law. We, the darling ladies, have a special intuition for these things


Hi Marge
The problem with this “lot” is rheumatic, or should we call, grumpy old gets. The poor ladies spent the entire life cleaning, washing and feeding them, and the only thing they do is moaning.
Shame on you


----------



## marge

Miguelsantos said:


> Hi Marge
> The problem with this “lot” is rheumatic, or should we call, grumpy old gets. The poor ladies spent the entire life cleaning, washing and feeding them, and the only thing they do is moaning.
> Shame on you


Hi Miguel


They are, aren’t they? But they are so “cute” as well. Poor little “things”, we feel like their "mothers", not their wife’s


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

marge said:


> Hi Miguel
> 
> 
> They are, aren’t they? But they are so “cute” as well. Poor little “things”, we feel like their "mothers", not their wife’s





Hi Marge,

You don't know a cure for early morning stiffness, do you ?
Have probs with it myself as it happens.

:eyebrows:


----------



## jayferreira

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Marge,
> 
> You don't know a cure for early morning stiffness, do you ?
> Have probs with it myself as it happens.
> 
> :eyebrows:


 
My husband had the same problem. Now he is fine. Mum has the cure. He is up at 06.30am every day to take the dog out, at 07.00; he gets our “baby” up, makes his breakfast and sends him to school. Wakes me up around 08.30, during the time I take to get ready, he makes breakfast for us, ( mum in law as well), if I have work to do, I go out and he looks after mum, if not he take us both out shopping. After lunch, (cooked by him), he goes out to see is mates in the village, (he calls it work), around 19.30 we have dinner, (he is a great cook), 2 hours of quality family time, (no football, rugby, cricket, or boxing). All the stiffness is gone!
:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jayferreira said:


> My husband had the same problem. Now he is fine. Mum has the cure. He is up at 06.30am every day to take the dog out, at 07.00; he gets our “baby” up, makes his breakfast and sends him to school. Wakes me up around 08.30, during the time I take to get ready, he makes breakfast for us, ( mum in law as well), if I have work to do, I go out and he looks after mum, if not he take us both out shopping. After lunch, (cooked by him), he goes out to see is mates in the village, (he calls it work), around 19.30 we have dinner, (he is a great cook), 2 hours of quality family time, (no football, rugby, cricket, or boxing). All the stiffness is gone!
> :eyebrows:




Hmmmmm ! What's his name ? Mr. Sheen ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Think I will consider option no. 2 and get a night nurse !

lol


----------



## António1

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hmmmmm ! What's his name ? Mr. Sheen ?


Slave!!!


----------

